# Since you guys hated my sketchs enjoy these instead!!!



## AU-297 (Feb 6, 2005)

They are still uploading (104 Total!!!)... I took them from NYIAS. Enjoy!
http://www.au-297.fotki.com/au-353/


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

SUBLIME!! gets better by the second!

Good work mate


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Some VERY nice pictures in there.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Excellent, well done. I like it even more.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Well done mate. Some great shots there - angles were haven't yet seen. The colour looks great as well - somehow different to the ones we've seen so far.

Was the interior the Ice Blue leather? Looks like. I'm going for that, so special thanks from me for the interior shots of that. I like.

Those are the bi-colour 18 inch wheels. Look good, but I think these is too much space between the spokes.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

What goes in the huge void?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

AU-297 said:


> They are still uploading (104 Total!!!)... I took them from NYIAS. Enjoy!
> http://www.au-297.fotki.com/au-353/


Very nice, but only a 2.0 litre on the show. ???

Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> What goes in the huge void?


Jump start cable's :lol:

Hans.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

That angle makes the car look stunning...I'm almost sad ive ordered the RS4


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Almost, but not quite. :lol:

Those exterior and interior colours, and the darker rims do make it look very cool. It's going to look fantastic in real life.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Mmmmm :twisted:

http://www.au-297.fotki.com/au-353/2006_nyias/dsc02118.html


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Nice Series of shots

What sketches?


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Very nice photos, thanks for posting the link 8)

The only thing that lets that particular car down is the grey interior, it looks $hit IMO


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

It's not grey, it's Ice Blue - sort of greeny blue. Yes, in some of the photos it does look a bit grey. Still, I think it looks good as a slight contrast with the exterior silver. I just hope it looks as good with dark blue exterior.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Really nice piccies. The more piccies I see of the mk2 the more it looks chunkier/beefier.


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Does anyone else think the stering wheel spoils it. (a bit)
I mean that large centre 'boss' thingy.

Just being picky, I will still be having one


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

You're right. It does look like a massive pimple that needs squeezing.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Those wheels are nice. I presume they're the 18" bi-colours ?
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

Great pics mate, thanks! Loving those bi-colour wheels more than the turbines now... Car looking meaner too. 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I really enjoyed those.


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Those are some really nice pics, and you can see the all around improvement on the new TT..
However... i think like other people, i too believe that the mk1 was more individual even in the inside, and every little details had a design thought about it..
The door open handles, the hidden window switches, the leather knee pads, the heated seat buttons, the dash airvents,.. I think it had much more thought and design put into it, while now it is similar to other models.. Nice, but not individual...


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Those are some really nice pics, and you can see the all around improvement on the new TT..
However... i think like other people, i too believe that the mk1 was more individual even in the inside, and every little details had a design thought about it..
The door open handles, the hidden window switches, the leather knee pads, the heated seat buttons, the dash airvents,.. I think it had much more thought and design put into it, while now it is similar to other models.. Nice, but not individual...


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Mmmmm :twisted:
> 
> http://www.au-297.fotki.com/au-353/2006_nyias/dsc02118.html


You can alway change you mind duckie, think of the spec you could get for less than the RS


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Unfortunately it makes the MKI DEFINITELY look inferior IMHO


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Mysterio said:


> Unfortunately it makes the MKI DEFINITELY look inferior IMHO


The MKI will reamain in a class of it's own. Amen


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> What goes in the huge void?


spare dashpod?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its a hat box.


----------



## Titus_V6 (Jan 19, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> Unfortunately it makes the MKI DEFINITELY look inferior IMHO


Yes,

Your medication is on its way


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Ha, I reckon it's you who will be needing the medication when you're driving around in your dated TTMKI lol


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MKII has a much better internal appearance than the MKI, i've never liked the bottom part of the dash on the MKI, looked like and after thought and the climate control controls are the pits.


----------

